# Winter Storage



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Is there any benefit to storing the unit off of the ground on jack stands over the winter to take the weight off the tires? It seems like a wise thing to do in theory, however, not sure if this is advisable. What are your opinions?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I wouldn't because of the trailer being light weight
And with the ground freezing and thawing, the ground will move during that period
There is a chance of the frame twisting because of it
Just my $.02

Don


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I was wondering the same thing. Mine is in a enclosed storage building with a concrete floor.

I was also wondering about getting rubber mats and placing them under the tires to prevent moisture from damaging the tires.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

My father always put some wood under the tires of his motorcycles in the winter, he said so they wont get flat spots or get wet or get cold from the concrete. Does it work? Cant hurt i guess.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

There is more chance of damaging the frame of the trailer by jacking it up then by leaving the tires on the ground....

.02


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I would leave it on the ground and check the stabilizers occasionally. I place mine down when parked, and like someone said, the ground shifts and may cause the stab to loosen. I also cover the tires to prevent cracking of the rubber during the winter.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I would not use any but the tongue jack and the tires to support your trailer. The ground can shift, and if you have your stabilizer jacks out them may twist your frame; if the tires settle more than your jacks. I asked this specific question to my dealer and he showed me, his entire lot. Not a single trailer had their stabilizer jacks out ... for that reason.

Now for flat spot on your tires. I guess the best way would be to put some old tires on and keep the good ones inside. (once I replace my tires with new ones, that is what I will be doing)

So far my tailer has made it thru 2 winters and everything is fine. I do cover my tires (winter & summer) to prevent the sun from cracking them.

My .02

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thor said:


> I would not use any but the tongue jack and the tires to support your trailer. The ground can shift, and if you have your stabilizer jacks out them may twist your frame; if the tires settle more than your jacks. I asked this specific question to my dealer and he showed me, his entire lot. Not a single trailer had their stabilizer jacks out ... for that reason.
> 
> Now for flat spot on your tires. I guess the best way would be to put some old tires on and keep the good ones inside. (once I replace my tires with new ones, that is what I will be doing)
> 
> ...


The answer


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

To minimize the flat spotting, there are special wheel chocks available that actually wrap under and part way up both sides of the tire (around the circumference) that support a larger 'footprint' than what you would have just sitting on the gound, thus preventing flat spotting. They are available at Griot's Garage and other automotive specialty outlets.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

samvalaw said:


> Is there any benefit to storing the unit off of the ground on jack stands over the winter to take the weight off the tires? It seems like a wise thing to do in theory, however, not sure if this is advisable. What are your opinions?


I would NOT jack up the trailer during the winter months. The frame will flex when you do this. If it was OK to use the frame to lift the trailer, they would have put leveling jacks underneath, and not stabilizers.

Although flexing the frame doesn't sound too bad, consider that the ground freezes and thaws, which will cause the frame to twist back and forth. Add to this - the fiberglass will be COLD, and will not be very flexible, which could start delamination when it is stressed by the frame flexing, and could also cause window leakage where the windows seal against the walls.

I have had a trailer of some sort for 15 years and the only thing I have done is to park it for the winter on my leveling boards, to keep them off the concrete/ground. Concrete and/or gravel will suck the oils out of the rubber, leaving the rubber less flexible and more prone to cracking. The few short months that the trailer sits idle will not create any permanent flat spots on the tires.

I also give the tire sidewalls (inside and outside) a good treatment with Armorall and then cover the tires, to prevent the sun's UV rays from damaging the rubber. In fact, I apply Armorall to all the rubber gaskets and seals on the trailer (and my tow vehicle, too) a couple times a year. The Armorall keeps the rubber and vinyl soft, pliable, and looking new for years. It's GREAT stuff - probably some of the best maintenance you can do for the rubber and vinyl. (Don't forget to treat your roof before winter, also!)

(No - I'm not an Armorall salesman - I just thoroughly believe in it.)

Just my 2 cents!









Mike


----------



## STRABO (Jun 12, 2006)

Do you treat the roof with Armorall too?


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I bought a 20x40 tarp and back the trailer over it and then use a cover over it. The tarp keeps the mositure from the ground away from the underside and the cover protects the outside.


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Armorall is not recomened for roofs, I found 303 is approved for roofs.
Armorall is ok on seals 
Armorall looks good on tires but I have been told that it wont let the tires disapate heat and could lead to failure, so I wont use armorall on tires.

Angelo


----------

